# Cost of Living In Mexico



## TomAllyn (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm very interested in moving to Baja if I could find reasonable rent around $800 per month for a place with 3 bedrooms and two baths so my Children and Grandchildren could visit. 

I currently own a Condo here in Sacramento, but if/when I move to Baja I would want a house. My retirement income will be very modest by U.S. standards so I'd sell my Condo. I think I prefer renting in Mexico as I will only have about $50k equity in my home when I sell it and would rather use it toward living expenses. 

I want to move to Baja CA, because I spend as much time as possible fishing in the Pacific in Northern California and I'd like to be able to fish daily during retirement. I could see myself catching most of my meals during retirement, because I also love to cook fish as well as American style Slow Smoked BBQ. 

I found one house that would be great thats located in Punta Banda for $800 that sounds like it would be perfect which would have plenty of rooms for guests. 

Using a website that gave estimated costs of living in Baja CA I came up with an estimated monthly budget for all living expenses of $1220 per month. 

*Does $1220 per month sound reasonable? *Is it high or low? I live modestly and cook most of my own meals. 

I'm also hoping to find a panga for sale cheap for fishing.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TomAllyn said:


> I'm very interested in moving to Baja if I could find reasonable rent around $800 per month for a place with 3 bedrooms and two baths so my Children and Grandchildren could visit.
> 
> I currently own a Condo here in Sacramento, but if/when I move to Baja I would want a house. My retirement income will be very modest by U.S. standards so I'd sell my Condo. I think I prefer renting in Mexico as I will only have about $50k equity in my home when I sell it and would rather use it toward living expenses.
> 
> ...


The cost of living is so variable depending on life style that I think it is impossible for anyone to tell you if $1220/month is high or low. How many people in your household. Will you have a car. How much heating and cooling will you do. How much do you smoke or drink. What is your health like. Do you have pets. What kinds of food do you like. How much traveling do you do and what style. How often and where do you buy things.

But to provide one data point. My day to day living expenses in Mexico are about half of the $1220/month you mentioned. My overall expenses are several times that. And I am one person with no vehicle; I never heat nor cool the house.


----------



## TomAllyn (Mar 5, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> The cost of living is so variable depending on life style that I think it is impossible for anyone to tell you if $1220/month is high or low. How many people in your household. Will you have a car. How much heating and cooling will you do. How much do you smoke or drink. What is your health like. Do you have pets. What kinds of food do you like. How much traveling do you do and what style. How often and where do you buy things.
> 
> But to provide one data point. My day to day living expenses in Mexico are about half of the $1220/month you mentioned. My overall expenses are several times that. And I am one person with no vehicle; I never heat nor cool the house.


It's my adult son and I he will likely live with me my whole life. I do drink, but more often than not more than 1 beer per day and the occasional glass of wine or mixed drink - than I sometimes go 2-3 days without. I seldom go out to eat, but if going out was cheaper than in the states I might go more often, but I love to cook. 

We eat a lot of chicken and the fish I catch, but we will eat a steak about once per week, I also like to through a pork shoulder or ribs on my smoker. As for heating and air conditioning, only when absolutely necessary. We also eat a lot of vegetables and fruit. 

If I understand correctly the temperature in Baja seldom gets above 80 degrees F or below 70 F. Is that correct? I highly doubt we will ever use a heater or A/C. Especially when you consider that here in Sacramento we are used to 100+ degree F temps in summer and lows of 32 degrees F in winter. I don't see the point of HVAC in average Baja CA temps.


----------



## TomAllyn (Mar 5, 2016)

Oops! I forgot to include in my last reply that I will have a Jeep Liberty that will be my transportation.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Have you ever owned a boat ?


----------



## TomAllyn (Mar 5, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> Have you ever owned a boat ?


Many! Plus, my father was a part time commercial salmon fisherman out of Bodega Bay and I was his deckhand in my teens and early 20's.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TomAllyn said:


> Many! Plus, my father was a part time commercial salmon fisherman out of Bodega Bay and I was his deckhand in my teens and early 20's.


We owned a 20 year old 25' Boston Whaler and over time it cost us more than that Condo you are living in.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Pangas are not usually cheap because the fishermen use them. Southern Baja gets very hot and they do get hurricanes. Northern Baja is very different with a cold ocean just like San Diego.

Come down on an 180 Tourist Permit and check it all out .... then go back and apply for a Resident Visa if you want


----------



## TomAllyn (Mar 5, 2016)

I heard that most available rentals in Northern Baja are not listed and that if you visit the areas you are interested in you will see lots of for rent signs. Is that the experience of most folks here?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TomAllyn said:


> I heard that most available rentals in Northern Baja are not listed and that if you visit the areas you are interested in you will see lots of for rent signs. Is that the experience of most folks here?


Where we live many expats (and local Mexicans) are members of a Yahoo group for this area. People are always posting rentals etc. Do a google search on 'yahoo group baja california'. Looks like there are several.


----------



## TomAllyn (Mar 5, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> Where we live many expats (and local Mexicans) are members of a Yahoo group for this area. People are always posting rentals etc. Do a google search on 'yahoo group baja california'. Looks like there are several.


Thank you for this lead. However, I've done a google search and a search within Yahoo Groups itself and it appears there are a number of Northern Baja Related groups. My I ask the exact name of the group. You could PM me if preferred.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TomAllyn said:


> Thank you for this lead. However, I've done a google search and a search within Yahoo Groups itself and it appears there are a number of Northern Baja Related groups. My I ask the exact name of the group. You could PM me if preferred.


Can't help you there. But I would start with the one with the most members.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess you have researched the minimum monthly pension or $ needed in the bank to retire in Mexico.
The FMM process along with other visa options........


----------

